# Horizontal pin wobble



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Nothing wrong with rotating it...just be sure it never stops and stays continuous and smooth no matter what your sight pic is doing. The shaking could be a multitude of things, but tension in bow hand/arm or grip on bow is inducing torque would be my bet.

Get these things straitened out on a blank bail.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

If your pins start jiggling the moment you start to execute with the release, you've answered your own question... it is from muscle tension.
Relax, total focus on the target, increase back tension. If you have to consciously think about anything other than aiming... like rotating the release hand, then you have work to do on the bale.


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

Thank's for the advice guys.

For the next while I am going to go back to a blank face and work on my routine. I have gone to the Attraction to try and eliminate rotating my hinge and work on the right muscle use.


----------

